# Samsung 2012 Prices



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Samsung ES8000 Series*

UN46ES8000 | $2699
UN55ES8000 | $3399
UN60ES8000 | $3999
UN65ES8000 | $4699
UN75ES8000 | $7299

*Samsung ES7500 Series*

UN46ES7500 | $2399
UN50ES7500 | $2699
UN55ES7500 | $3099
UN60ES7500 | $3699

*Samsung ES7100 Series*


UN46ES7100 | $2199
UN50ES7100 | $2499
UN55ES7100 | $2899
UN60ES7100 | $3499

*Samsung ES6500 Series*

UN40ES6500 | $1599
UN46ES6500 | $1829
UN50ES6500 | $2179
UN55ES6500 | $2619
UN60ES6500 | $3279
UN65ES6500 | $3999

*Samsung ES6100 Series*

UN40ES6100 | $1099
UN46ES6100 | $1299
UN50ES6100 | $1599
UN55ES6100 | $1999
UN60ES6100 | $2599

*Samsung EH6000 Series*

UN40EH6000 | $779
UN46EH6000 | $979
UN50EH6000 | $1149
UN55EH6000 | $1399
UN60EH6000 | $1899
UN65EH6000 | $2399

*Samsung EH5300 Series*

UN32EH5300 | $529
UN40EH5300 | $729
UN46EH5300 | $929
UN50EH5300 | $1099
UN55EH6000 | $1349
UN60EH6000 | $1849
UN65EH6000 | $2349

*Samsung E8000 Series*

PN51E8000 | $2249
PN59E8000 | $3099
PN64E8000 | $3999

*Samsung E7000 series*

PN51E7000 | $1699
PN59E7000 | $2549
PN64E7000 | $3399

*Samsung E6500 series*

PN51E6500 | $1619
PN59E6500 | $2299
PN64E6500 | $TBA


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Updated from HDGuru.



> Samsung just released its latest pricing to dealers and we’ve added more plasma models. We’ve also updated Samsung’s 2012 LED prices here.
> 
> Good news for potential buyers, the prices have again adjusted downward with new 60-Inch screen size models starting at under $2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

From Samsung and HDTV News:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

These are MSRP, Samsung adopted UPP (Unilateral Pricing policy) that bring down the actual selling prices quite nicely and give the market a low, but acceptably stable profit while giving consumers confidence they are getting the best price from all retailers. For example the flagship 64" pdp E8000 series list for $4k, but the UPP launch sale price we are permitted to sell for is $3,299, which is a great price for a very high-end top tier 64" display.

So now you can buy Samsung high-end products with deep discounts and select the retailer who can add value to your purchase.

I just started a new site dedicated to Samsung's 2012 a/v products. 

By early April we're sponsoring a mini-pdp 2012 Shoot-out that will include Panasonic's GT50, Samsung's E8000 and LG's PM9700. 

-Robert


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

It will be an interesting year for sure.......


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

CNET's review of the UNxxEH6000



> Editor's Rating: 3 of 5 stars
> 
> *Good:* The Samsung UNEH6000 series costs less than some other TVs that use LED backlights. Its color accuracy, video processing and bright room picture are very good, and it has better screen uniformity than many edge-lit LED models. I liked the thin frame around the screen, and didn't mind the cabinet's extra thickness.
> 
> ...


----------



## tboo72 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, up to 75 inch screens now from Samsung!


----------

